# Can scorpions live together?



## sukjohnboff

I have two pandinus imperators and i'm planing on getting two pandinus cavimanus just wandering if i could keep them together.Also is a pandinus cavimanus the same to care for as an imperator or different?Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## NevularScorpion

sooner or later you will be flamed by other members (some people don't like this kind of thread) but to answer your question. yes, you can keep two emperor scorpions together but you cannot keep two red claws together unless they are a mating pair. In addition, don't put two emps and red claw in the same enclosure they will eat each other. Lastly, the care sheet is almost the same for those two sp.


----------



## sukjohnboff

Wait a sec two different answers?@gromgrom I tried to search it.A very common answer?


----------



## AzJohn

Different species shouldn't be housed together. I've seen it done with Centruroides with similar care requirements and no where else. In this case, if I remember correctly the two species live in different environments and would have very differenet care requirments. They also have very different temperaments. P cavimanus don't allways get along with each other let alone a different species. Simply put, someone would end up dead, rather soon I imagine. This is nearly all ways the case with multi species housing with most exotic pets, be it inverts, reptiles, even small mammals. 

I hope I answered the question you were asking.

john


----------



## Alakdan

It's more of them tolerating each other.  Keep in mind that their behavior is altered since they are confined in captivity with limited space.  They may be docile because they are well fed, but territory disputes will eventually happen.
It's all about survival of the fittest.

You must be ready to intervene.


----------



## signinsimple

In my experience, any of the forest scorpions (Het's & Pandinus') could be kept in the same enclosure if they are all relatively the same size (mine were all 4 - 4.5 inches long).  I kept an H Spinifer, 2 H Longimanus, and a Pandinus Cavimanus, of equal size in the same terrarium for several years with no incident (well, the cavi was 1/2 inch shorter, but he made up for it in claws).  There were a few scuffles when they were first introduced and determined territory, but after that no issues.  I kept everyone well fed, but none of them were fat.  Everyone says they kill each other, but I've only seen that if the scorps were not of similar sizes (happened to me when I first got a few Scorpio Maurus Palmatus in the same dessert enclosure..at that tiny size 1/2 inch is a huge difference and the larger one's promptly ate the smaller ones while I was at work..that sucked..and quite a few caresheets said they were communal).


----------



## BAM1082

I had two pandinus cavimanus at one point. 
When I first got them i seperated the tank with a divider.
They both dug out the coners and i eventually found them together in the same burrow. 


Now a story of the two... lol.. rant ramble or what have you : 

They stay together up until the smaller one died  ... my lack of attention i blame it on. I was house sitting for a friend for two weeks(stayed there). I usally misted the cage once a day lightly, the lil guy would come out of it burrow and drink the droplets of its 'claws'.. 
When i was gone I had asked for the dish to be filled once a week... A peice of dry coco fiber was in the dish and litterally sucked it dry in moments... this of course wasn't discovered until I arrived back and found him dead.
 Was my first scorpion in fact. 

To the Orginal Poster... dont put two different species into the same encloser asking for trouble.


----------



## NevularScorpion

signinsimple said:


> In my experience, any of the forest scorpions (Het's & Pandinus') could be kept in the same enclosure if they are all relatively the same size (mine were all 4 - 4.5 inches long).  I kept an H Spinifer, 2 H Longimanus, and a Pandinus Cavimanus, of equal size in the same terrarium for several years with no incident (well, the cavi was 1/2 inch shorter, but he made up for it in claws).  There were a few scuffles when they were first introduced and determined territory, but after that no issues.  I kept everyone well fed, but none of them were fat.  Everyone says they kill each other, but I've only seen that if the scorps were not of similar sizes (happened to me when I first got a few Scorpio Maurus Palmatus in the same dessert enclosure..at that tiny size 1/2 inch is a huge difference and the larger one's promptly ate the smaller ones while I was at work..that sucked..and quite a few caresheets said they were communal).


thanks for telling us your exp  I always get fascinated when I hear unusual communal stories.


----------

